# New Pups



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope to be hand feeding these guys by July . :lol: I have kinda gave up trying to find some coyotes . I know they are around but they seem to be real shy . :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a bit closer today


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

This guy is too easy with sunflower seeds :lol:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Almost eating out of my hand already . :mrgreen:


----------

